# Saltfork



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm fishing tournament this weekend...Hows the bass fishing at this lake...? What's some good lures for this lake 1st week of june?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Not bad...finished in 5th place. 22 bass only 4 keepers though..it was fun!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice.
What were they hitting, and what depth?


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Rubber worm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

